# Almost recovered! Need advice?



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

I am considering cognitive behavioral therapy. I truly believe that CBT will work well for Depersonlaization as most of depersonalization is a thought process anyway that needs to be changed. Yes, there is the feeling of depersonalization, but if you obsess about it all day every day, do you think you are ever going to get over it? CBT may help in changing your obsessive thoughts. My feeling of depersonalization is completely gone, but I am left with extreme Pure O Ocd of asking philosophical questions, existential questions, and specifically asking myself if I am truly not feeling depersonalization or have I just learned how to cope with it. I am looking to start CBT soon because I truly feel if the obsessive thoughts could be changed and go away, I will be 100% recovered. God bless, no matter what, you will get out of this

I feel like of 90% recovered just because of this last step. Does anybody agree with me or feel that they just have the obsessive thoughts that depersonalization bring left?


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I am not sure about CBT, it makes sense.

I dont know, I am experimenting with it


----------



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

How's it going so far? I know it's kind of expensive, but I am willing to do anything to help learn how to get over OCD.


----------

